# Good deal on Curados



## breachless (Jul 1, 2011)

Just thought I would share:

https://www.americanlegacyfishing.com/shimano-curado-cu50e-casting-fishing-reel.html

Not a bad price. This isn't the same model as the one I have, but I love mine and have to imagine these would be as well. If I had the cash, I would snap up a couple more at that price...


----------



## breachless (Jul 1, 2011)

Also, I should add that I have never purchased anything from these guys before so I have no idea if they are trustworthy or not...


----------



## ohiobass (Jul 1, 2011)

ALSO, $25 INSTANT COUPON FOR NEW NEWSLETTER SUBSCRIBERS.

Total for a reel after coupon....................under $98 shipped! =D>


----------



## ohiobass (Jul 1, 2011)

breachless said:


> Also, I should add that I have never purchased anything from these guys before so I have no idea if they are trustworthy or not...




Just ordered one..............they accept paypal, so your pretty safe on the transaction.


----------



## Zum (Jul 4, 2011)

Ordered one,plus rod as well.
Only $20 shipped to Canada.


----------



## benjineer (Jul 5, 2011)

Good deal on 200E7 as well $135. I ordered one from ohya.com's ebay store a while back. They have some good deals as well and fast/free shipping. I love my Curado, and I want another.


----------



## kybluesnbass (Jul 23, 2011)

I looked this place up on Google maps and it shows an empty whorehouse and a old broken sign outside so be carefiull folks..


----------



## levron41 (Jul 23, 2011)

I live in Evansville, IN and American Legacy is a first class store. No worries with this place guys. They have been in business for a while.


----------



## Zum (Jul 26, 2011)

I received both my orders...to Canada.
Only around 2 weeks,wrapped/packaged up nice.
Really like the reel/rod...didn't think it was going to be so small.Has to be my easiest baitcaster to tune in,real simple...only using one brake and still don't get any backlashes throwing light lures...flukes,1/8 ounce buzzbaits...


----------



## Mpd165 (Jul 27, 2011)

I ordered an E7 from them. It arrived in just a few days and cost me $122 including shipping after I applied the discount code.


----------



## benjineer (Jul 27, 2011)

Better get them while you can at that price. Looks like the new G version will be a step down with only 5 bearings $159.99 MSRP. You'll have to step up to the Chronarch to get 7 at $199.99 MSRP. I just bought a second 200E7 because one was not enough. Also sent a couple of my old reels off to be cleaned/upgraded. Don't think I'll be buying any more for a while.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 27, 2011)

> Better get them while you can at that price. Looks like the new G version will be a step down with only 5 bearings $159.99 MSRP. You'll have to step up to the Chronarch to get 7 at $199.99 MSRP.



Bought 4 this year already just for that reason. I'm set for many years now.


----------

